

Azure Partial Service Interruption - scientist
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/#history

======
barrystaes
Yeah [http://asp.net](http://asp.net) was down too. Just when i was looking
into Azure.. running our own servers suddenly doesnt seem so bad..

~~~
CSMastermind
This is one of the risks of cloud computing. At least once a year Amazon has
had catastrophic outages, it's not surprising to see other other providers
having similar problems.

